# Gizmo kudos



## chazas (Oct 6, 2010)

I recently bought Gizmos for use in two computer desktop 2.1 systems, each with two very small monitors and a cheap B stock sub. Crazy inexpensive for what it is and so much better than the retail "computer speakers" I had before. I just wanted to say, this is a fantastic product for this application and I'm sorry to see it has been discontinued.


----------



## youra6 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ah, I just got my WAF-1 and Gizmo combo (10.2 Sub in process of shipping) and I cant wait for my speaker wires and speaker stands to get here so I can get everything hooked up. To my chagrin, that may take another week but I hope the wait is worth it!


----------

